# The BFD DSP1124P | RS SPL Meter Giveaway Rules



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*To show our appreciation to our members who help us generate content, we will be giving away three (3) brand new Behringer DSP1124P's and they each will be accompanied with a Radio Shack (RS) SPL Meter. These meters are new and were only used in our tests and creation of the new correction values. 
*

The dates of the giveaway are subject to change but tentatively we will give one package away between July 1-10, August 1-10, and September 1-10, of 2006. See qualification deadlines for each month below.


Obviously we need to have some minimal qualifications in order to be entered into the drawing for these packages. Qualifications are content oriented.

*Qualifications and guidelines are as follows:*

*1.* The member must have a minimum of 25 posts in the following forums:

Home Theater
Two Channel Audio
Components
Speakers
Subwoofers
Video Display Devices
Design | Installation 
Member Gallery | Equipment Listings
Cinema | DVD | TV Shows | Music 
Computers | Digital Devices 
RAD Home Theater
SVSound


Posts in any other forums _do not_ count, including the BFD | REW forum and any sub-forums of the forums listed above. 

Post padding will not count towards the 25 posts. Post padding is when there is no quality to the post and/or when there are two posts back to back that could have been posted together and instead of editing the previous post you create another post.

*2.* You must have your equipment listed in the Members Equipment Listing forum according to the Instructions posted in that forum.

*3.* You must post in the Qualification Notification thread that you have met the qualifications and would like to be entered into the drawing... or something to that effect. We _will not_ automatically enter you into the drawing... you must let us know that you want to be entered.


-----

Those members who have posted properly in the Qualification Notification thread by the end of the day on June 30, 2006, will be entered into the drawing for July. Additional members properly posting the same by July 31, 2006, will be added to the drawing for August, and the same by August 31, 2006, will be entered for the September drawing. If you do not win the package in the first or second drawing you do not have to repost, you will be automatically re-entered for the second and third drawings.


The packages will be shipped as soon as possible after each drawing. The winner will have to produce a valid name and mailing address for the package to be shipped to. We will pay for standard shipping charges of your choice up to a maximum of $25.00US. We will not be responsible for any additional fees or taxes imposed. We have access to UPS or USPS, or you may choose a shipper that can pick up the packages from my business in Troy, Alabama 36081.


We reserve the right to discontinue this giveaway at any time and/or to disqualify any member not adhering to all Forum Rules. All drawings will be conducted by an independent undisclosed source by user ID number. They will not be given member names. Current or former forum staff will not be eligible to enter.


----------

